# yet another step by step



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh my gosh. This is wonderful! Thanks so much for posting this inspirational piece of art. I have much to learn from you.


----------



## onizetsu666 (Feb 25, 2016)

This is the kinda stuff that looks like it would be in a claymation movie. Boxtrolls comes to mind.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

WOW!!! Just WOW!!!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Beautiful. I love the deep tones of the final photo. :biggrin:


----------



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanx for the feedback everyone!

onizetsu666: I know, that's the thing I'm trying to work away from. I don't like that the houses look cartoonish.


----------



## PMMurphy (Feb 20, 2016)

fantastic !


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Wow ._.
The contrast, the shadows, the water... amazing ._.


----------

